# Gaining Trust with Vincent!



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I got little Vince about 3 weeks ago. He's alot more comfortable in my company now and I can manage to feed him from my hand in his cage.

However, when I pull my hand further away, rather than jumping on it he will just stop eating. How do I get from him eating from my hand to him stepping up onto my finger? If I hold my finger near him he doesn't seem to want to come to it at all and can sometimes fly off as if he is a little scared of it. How long does this roughly take? If it generally takes awhile to build the trust for him to jump onto my hand, that's fine - I just wanted to make sure I'm doing it all right!

Also, he hasnt had a fly outside of his cage yet because I was waiting for him to be finger trained first - is this the right thing to do, or should he have a fly around by now? :yellow face:

Thanks!

EDIT: Just wanted to add in a photo!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It sounds as though you are making great progress with Vincent.

The fact he moves away from you when you move your hand isn't unusual. 
It takes a long time for a budgie to build up trust and you've only had Vincent for three weeks.
Taming and Bonding takes a great deal of time and patience and you must always work at Vincent's pace.

What I would suggest is that you put a few seeds in the palm of your hand. 
Place your hand a bit lower and not right against the perch where Vincent is sitting. 
Now, simply hold you hand very still.
It may take awhile but, in time, Vincent will get brave enough to put one foot on your hand as he stretches to reach the seed in your palm.

Keep doing this same exercise each day and in time he'll hop onto your hand to get the seed.

Many budgies do not like being moved toward the door of their cage. 
You have to do work very gradually in moving your hand toward the cage in small increments over a period of days.

Once you feel confident you can get Vincent back into his cage if/when you allow him to come out, (without having to "grab" him) then simply leave the cage door open and allow him to come out on his own when he's ready. 
The room needs to be bird-safe and you need to be there to supervise him and ensure he gets back into his cage safely so be sure you have plenty of time when you do this.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Rewards for wanted behaviors work well with birds. They remember they get something they like if they do the thing you wish they do. Also works great with Dogs too, as food gets results with them also. Do not worry about a set time to have succeeded with what you want the bird to do. I have had a time where I never thought I would win over 1 pet, yet he just become more friendly and cooperative with me.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee. Vincent sounds like a sweetheart and we'd love to meet him when you get a chance! hoto: 

It's great to have you with us and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about budgies! I can't wait to meet your new little friend. 

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. :thumbup:

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask!  

Cheers :wave:


----------



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

thank you! I have just added in some photos


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Vincent is a beautiful little girl! Maybe calling her "Vinnie" would be more suitable?

She's absolutely gorgeous  What a stunning mutation and I can tell she has a great personality too :thumbsup: I can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> Vincent is a beautiful little girl! Maybe calling her "Vinnie" would be more suitable?
> 
> She's absolutely gorgeous  What a stunning mutation and I can tell she has a great personality too :thumbsup: I can't wait to see more of her!


Oh my! We were told Vince was a boy, haha, he has a blue beak so I thought he was a he!?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Vincent is super cute!! You're making great progress with her!


----------

